# Whatever happened to Cadence DIY amps?



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I remember a few months ago that Cadence was looking to create amps that would cater to the DIY crowd and feature either a 5 or 6 channel amp that had tons of bandpass capabilities along with user friendly power ratings per channel set to accomodate a fully active system. Are they still planning on doing this or what it a pipe dream?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Well JasonPaul the Cadence rep. is usually on this site at least once a day. If he doesn't notice this thread just pm him. I'm sure he will let you know.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

The proto-types are being made as we speak.. They should arrive here for me to test in a few weeks and as long as they pass all the tests the will go into production for 2008..


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

will you provide teaser pics and specs?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> The proto-types are being made as we speak.. They should arrive here for me to test in a few weeks and as long as they pass all the tests the will go into production for 2008..


Any possible related info to the diy amp, as far as channels, power per channel, etc.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

I will post a few pics when they are finished and as far as power ratings I am pretty sure the line will consist of.. 2 x 150, 4 x 100, [email protected], [email protected] and a we are still deciding on the 5 channel..


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

nice!


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

What about cosmetics? I would love to see a plain heat sink design, kind of like the Linear Power amps.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Or all anodized and sexy like the Focal amps


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Or like a slightly updated version of your old school designs like these










I had an a4 and it was a great amp. No more crazy orange seizure stuff. I dont care how good of a deal they were, they were orange.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

I couldn't find a previous thread on this. What features make it DIY-centric?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Or like a slightly updated version of your old school designs like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will defiantly not be orange or any other crazy colors..:blush: 
Probably black with chrome or polished accents..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

CaseyWalsh said:


> I couldn't find a previous thread on this. What features make it DIY-centric?


Price, power, features, and online availability..


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

JasonPaul said:


> Price, power, features, and online availability..


Sounds exciting.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope they are better in quality than the TXA6004 i just installed in my brothers truck. Running 4ch stereo one of the chs hardly has any output to one of the subs, its also poorly sensitive requiring near max gain to get good signal from a 2.7V source. So the arc XXK4150 is going back in, which sounded cleaner and LOUDER at half the rated power, half the gain and can make rated power as low as 2v.

One figure double the the power should make a favorable improvement in output at least.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> I hope they are better in quality than the TXA6004 i just installed in my brothers truck. Running 4ch stereo one of the chs hardly has any output to one of the subs, its also poorly sensitive requiring near max gain to get good signal from a 2.7V source. So the arc XXK4150 is going back in, which sounded cleaner and LOUDER at half the rated power, half the gain and can make rated power as low as 2v.
> 
> One figure double the the power should make a favorable improvement in output at least.


 


Well, what's the actual output power on the Arc, though? Not defending what sounds like it may be a defective Cadence, but I think I've heard those Arc xxks are famous for being extremely underrated, aren't they?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

tRdoc said:


> Well, what's the actual output power on the Arc, though? Not defending what sounds like it may be a defective Cadence, but I think I've heard those Arc xxks are famous for being extremely underrated, aren't they?


150 x2 @4ohm to components and 300 x [email protected] to subs should be noticeably more powerful than 80 x 2 +170 x 2. This amp was chosen specifically because it was double the rated power and my brother wanted a bit more power , he likes his music pretty loud. The Arc is not that much underated, although its a no brainer its better designed/better internals.

Another bug is the input switch has ch 3 barely moving on 4ch mode although the sub chs receive more voltage from the source this way, but in 2ch input mode that ch has a 'tad' more otput(still cone movement is hardly visible) but at a loss of signal strength and overall output. Wiring configuration is identical to that of the XXK . Perhaps the input section is junk on this TXA, because putting the Arc back in was night and day and both subs were cranking.

Now i wanted my xxk4150 back really bad 
But it seems i wont be easily prying it off my brothers hands, hes pretty disappointed with the TXA (although he did like the cosmetics of the amp-he likes bling bling). I have no other choice but to try to configure the subs for a mono 4ohm load and bridge those chs, but i'm not very confident I'll still get the results i'm looking for. This one may be going back to Cadence.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> This one may be going back to Cadence.


Sounds reasonable. Good luck, I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> 150 x2 @4ohm to components and 300 x [email protected] to subs should be noticeably more powerful than 80 x 2 +170 x 2. This amp was chosen specifically because it was double the rated power and my brother wanted a bit more power , he likes his music pretty loud. The Arc is not that much underated, although its a no brainer its better designed/better internals.
> 
> Another bug is the input switch has ch 3 barely moving on 4ch mode although the sub chs receive more voltage from the source this way, but in 2ch input mode that ch has a 'tad' more otput(still cone movement is hardly visible) but at a loss of signal strength and overall output. Wiring configuration is identical to that of the XXK . Perhaps the input section is junk on this TXA, because putting the Arc back in was night and day and both subs were cranking.
> 
> ...


So if you use the amp in 2 ch input mode you get more output then using it in 4 ch mode? If channel 3 is moving more then channel 4 in stereo (2ch input mode) chances are it might be deffective. You can send it in to have it checked. I have not seen a problem like this before in the TX line so I would be glad to get to the bottom of it. If its deffective I can replace it for you.. If you come across a problem don't hesitate to give us a call we will allways take care of it!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> I will post a few pics when they are finished and as far as power ratings I am pretty sure the line will consist of.. 2 x 150, 4 x 100, [email protected], [email protected] and a we are still deciding on the 5 channel..


I hope the muti channel amps feature bandpass-able xovers on each set of channels. Please make your 5 channel something reasonable that a DIYer can use, like...

Channels 1-2 (for tweeter usage)
2 x 75 watts 

Channels 3-4 (for mids)
2 x 125-150 watts with bandpass filter

Channel 5 (sub section)
1 x 450-600 watts with bandpass (subsonic) filter

And make it as small as possible, in a clean easy to look at heat sink design...no chrome, no bass knob, something classy, powerful, and very flexible.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> I hope the muti channel amps feature bandpass-able xovers on each set of channels. Please make your 5 channel something reasonable that a DIYer can use, like...
> 
> Channels 1-2 (for tweeter usage)
> 2 x 75 watts
> ...


They would probably never go for different front and rear channel output but I will mention it.. The new line will feature a 10x crossover multiplier and a BP feature so it will be very flexible..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

The staggered power output is a major plus in the DIY community looking for a one amp solution IMO most people want more power available to the midbass compared to the tweeters. I think its safe to say they will lose a majority of the DIY market if going with the same output on 4 channels


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the look of these amplifier and the DD amplifiers.


http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=257697


.....just seems cheaper to make than alot of this chromed out mess being put out......I guess i could always take the amplifier aprt and have it powder coated black.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> The staggered power output is a major plus in the DIY community looking for a one amp solution IMO most people want more power available to the midbass compared to the tweeters. I think its safe to say they will lose a majority of the DIY market if going with the same output on 4 channels


could you not just adjust the gains?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't suppose they could be made ohm load friendly could they? For example, many of us have a mix of woofers and tweeters ranging from 4 to 8 ohms. Power levels and x-overs would need to be appropriate to support the available range in drivers. The sub output would be nice if it could do 1 ohm stable too.  

What would be the challenge in running different power outputs in a single amp package?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> They would probably never go for different front and rear channel output but I will mention it...


That sucks. Cant you basically just stuff in a pair of 2 channel amps and a mono amp under one heatsink? So how will these amps be of any real use to the DIY community? I can find plenty of 2 channel amps that offer great xover capabilities, but then I will need 3 different amps (one 2 channel for the tweets, one 2 channel for the mids, and a mono for the subs). The entire purpose is to try to get a "one stop shop" amp that offers it all. 
I hope whoever is in charge realizes that fact and gives the okay...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> could you not just adjust the gains?


Dont try be smart with me  but i said available power...overhead is a plus in my book! Would you rather have 50x2 + 150x2 or 75x4 for the front channels if doing a 2-way frontstage???


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> could you not just adjust the gains?


That's what I was thinking. I don't think it's a big deal about having the same power distributed over the four channels. More important is the bandpass crossover for one of the channels.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> The staggered power output is a major plus in the DIY community looking for a one amp solution IMO most people want more power available to the midbass compared to the tweeters. I think its safe to say they will lose a majority of the DIY market if going with the same output on 4 channels


A lot of the people I have talked to on different forums would use the 5 channel for a component kit and a set of mid-bass drivers with a sub. The staggered power was not a favored choice for that many people.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Dont try be smart with me  but i said available power...overhead is a plus in my book! Would you rather have 50x2 + 150x2 or 75x4 for the front channels if doing a 2-way frontstage???


dont you have something in the forsale section to buy. \

i was saying it more so to see if I was just flat wrong....but a regulated power supply on the front 4 would be nice giving the same output from 8-2 ohm.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I was refering to 2-way active + sub members here, the DIY community, and others such as ECA looking for a ONE amp to power a whole system. The only one i really see that has this is the Audison LRx 5.1K which is quite pricey. It could be a niche that your company fills. I understand your position to appeal to the masses, i guess i misunderstood your target market :blush:

BTW i got my system pieced together and just waiting for it all to come in, so no F/S section for me


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> ....but a regulated power supply on the front 4 would be nice giving the same output from 8-2 ohm.


Now that would be nice!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Love the look of these amplifier and the DD amplifiers.
> 
> 
> http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=257697
> ...


Make them look like these amps which are a cross between an Arc SE and a Focal amp and you have a gauranteed sale right here. Maybe do 600 watts @4 ohms for a sub amp. 150x6 into 4 ohms which will cover all the guys using drivers higher than 4 ohms which is MOST of us. MAny car specific tweeters are 6 ohm which is a good reason to do EVEN power across the channels. It will streamline and simplify the line. And AZGRower and AZNgotskills....theres nothing wrong with a little extra power. An extra 50-75 watts is NOT going to give a percievable difference in output. Just lower your setting on smaller speakers. And again MANY tweeters are 6 or 8 ohms so this solves the problem of TOO MUCH power going to a tweeter. The midbasses and mids that are playing lower will LOVE the power.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

A regulated power supply would only bring the cost up and we are trying to make the amps as affordable as possible.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

....my question from here is ....will our statements reach the ears of the designer? I doubt it the mass is the taregt audience....but if I want the basic run of the mill 5 channel amplifier I can find them all over egay.

I am sure the design process has already started.......so as far as cosmetics I bet we are late and they will be bling blinged out for the masses, but last time I check everyone respects and loves acr and what is puts out....even the masses but yet they have kept bling to a minimal.....hmmm


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> And AZGRower and AZNgotskills....theres nothing wrong with a little extra power. An extra 50-75 watts is NOT going to give a percievable difference in output. Just lower your setting on smaller speakers.


Oh trust me, I love head room. I was merely stating that if such an amp was being designed, then those numbers would be the dogs bollocks. I wasnt sure what they were designing...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^agreed...if you can make a 125x4 for the same price as a 50x2 + 150x4 then by all mean go ahead  I was just throwing in my input


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm still waiting for someone to do fullrange D-Class on multichannels so I can actually fit some power in this monstrosity of a car I have. I'm still waiting on these Cadence with bated breath.


----------



## Radik (Jan 15, 2006)

I second the idea of a 6 channel with 150 X 6 @ 4Ohms, with a great Xover network too....


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

The idea of like 100x4 and 400-600x1 would be an awesome amp. I may even consider switching my Arc Audio 5150XXK.  I would have to hear the reviews first though.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally I don't care about staggered power for each pair of channels, provided there is ENOUGH power for good midbass. I won't consider an amp that won't give me at least 100-150W per midbass anymore. 

Now that I've gotten the fever, i'm wondering if my 8" midbasses will handle 600 RMS each!


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> ....my question from here is ....will our statements reach the ears of the designer? I doubt it the mass is the taregt audience....but if I want the basic run of the mill 5 channel amplifier I can find them all over egay.
> 
> I am sure the design process has already started.......so as far as cosmetics I bet we are late and they will be bling blinged out for the masses, but last time I check everyone respects and loves acr and what is puts out....even the masses but yet they have kept bling to a minimal.....hmmm


 

The bling bling factor on these amps are kept to a min. I have seen the design and its nice and clean looking. Once the samples arrive I will post some pics... As far as your statements reaching the designer, I print out the posts and leave them on his desk to read everyday.. I understand you want a staggered 5 channel but the realistic view is there is a very very small demand for them and if it grows I am sure they would consider making one.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JasonPaul said:


> The bling bling factor on these amps are kept to a min. I have seen the design and its nice and clean looking. Once the samples arrive I will post some pics... As far as your statements reaching the designer, I print out the posts and leave them on his desk to read everyday.. I understand you want a staggered 5 channel but the realistic view is there is a very very small demand for them and if it grows I am sure they would consider making one.


I concur.

Not many people want a 5 channel.

If you make the Cadence look and work like the old A-series, you'll have a definate winner on your hands.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Then at least make a 5 channel with decent power on the front 4 and a ****e load of xover capability...I will offer myself up as a guinea pig for testing!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Then at least make a 5 channel with decent power on the front 4 and a ****e load of xover capability...I will offer myself up as a guinea pig for testing!


Ditto. I'd be HAPPY to post a review. 

I'd actually love a Memphis Big Belle, or even better, what I'd REALLY like is a monster 150x4, 300x2, 1000x1 amp.  7-channels of smokin' goodness for a 4-way active system. Love to have good processing, though... like the Zapco DC Refs.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> The idea of like 100x4 and 400-600x1 would be an awesome amp. I may even consider switching my Arc Audio 5150XXK.  I would have to hear the reviews first though.


ahem


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

tRdoc said:


> Ditto. I'd be HAPPY to post a review.
> 
> I'd actually love a Memphis Big Belle, or even better, what I'd REALLY like is a monster 150x4, 300x2, 1000x1 amp.  7-channels of smokin' goodness for a 4-way active system. Love to have good processing, though... like the Zapco DC Refs.


Now THAT'S an amp. Unfortunately, I'd need to trade for an SUV, and get another hernia surgery if one of those beasts were made. Now, if it were TriPath or fullrange D....  (where's that horse anyway, did he die?)


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> ahem


Too bad it's not from another company, I might consider it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> I hope the muti channel amps feature bandpass-able xovers on each set of channels. Please make your 5 channel something reasonable that a DIYer can use, like...
> 
> Channels 1-2 (for tweeter usage)
> 2 x 75 watts
> ...


You are wishing for a lot of power in a small package there unless you go with a *gasp* more efficient topology.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

tRdoc said:


> Too bad it's not from another company, I might consider it.


Indeed!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

While we're writing our wishlists, I'd like to see a built in parametric EQ as well as impedance matching transformers so we can get full power at 8 or 4 ohm loads


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> While we're writing our wishlists, I'd like to see a built in parametric EQ as well as impedance matching transformers so we can get full power at 8 or 4 ohm loads


Or even kicking the rail voltage around to deliver a higher voltage into 8 ohms. 

I tried my damndest to squeeze out of JL how it works, I think my 7 year old son could explain it better than the e-mail volley I had with them.

I concluded..... they just don't know.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> Or even kicking the rail voltage around to deliver a higher voltage into 8 ohms.
> 
> I tried my damndest to squeeze out of JL how it works, I think my 7 year old son could explain it better than the e-mail volley I had with them.
> 
> I concluded..... they just don't know.


Well it is patented. Did you try to look up the patent? I'll tell you right now, our blaupunkt tech support guys have no contact with the designers, and any indepth electronic knowledge is not really a requirement for their job. I'm sure JL is setup in a similar fashion.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> Well it is patented. Did you try to look up the patent? I'll tell you right now, our blaupunkt tech support guys have no contact with the designers, and any indepth electronic knowledge is not really a requirement for their job. I'm sure JL is setup in a similar fashion.


From what I gathered the person I was talking to was supposed to have had a pretty firm grasp on things.

I'll have to find that e-mail session, it's funny as hell.

And the person SHOULD have known the in's and outs. It started as simple as asking about a 300/4 and if I had a high impedance on 2 channels and low on the other 2 what would happen, would it assume the lower? Is it across all channels? No real answer! Then I HAD to know how it sensed, and had to ask if it's stepping multiple rails or altering the duty cycle of the PWM to derive a higher voltage.... Crickets......

If I'm buying an amp that's that expensive from a company that spends oodles of time telling people how their **** don't stink I feel they should at least know how it works, even if they aren't designers. As "tech support" in pro audio I was REQUIRED to know the inner workings, because knowing the tricks can often times point to a problem with an instal when a detail was overlooked.

Chad


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> From what I gathered the person I was talking to was supposed to have had a pretty firm grasp on things.
> 
> I'll have to find that e-mail session, it's funny as hell.
> 
> ...


Ya those are good questions. I'm surprised they didn't even have a go-to guy if they didn't know. It would make sense to properly train your support staff to understand things like that, but ya if they don't know then f-em and move on.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> I hope the muti channel amps feature bandpass-able xovers on each set of channels. Please make your 5 channel something reasonable that a DIYer can use, like...
> 
> Channels 1-2 (for tweeter usage)
> 2 x 75 watts
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I never had the chance to own a Cadence amp... primarily because they were soo displeasing to look at. It is a shame though because I hear alot of good reviews on their amps (old school).... If you are going to make a heat sink design... please no chrome, no multiple heat sheilds, no mesh, no lights, no outrageous designs... Small, rectangle and heat fins... simple.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> but ya if they don't know then f-em and move on.


I dropped the JL amplifier idea and bought an MTX, it has been a wonderful amplifier and is still in use. 

That alone should tell JL something.... TRAIN YOUR STAFF, DON'T POST BS IN YOUR FAQS AND TUTORIALS! I called MTX after finding COMPREHENSIVE info on their website and they were in the know. Audio control and PG are the same way. They know their ****.

Hell, look at Jason Paul here. He ain't a designer but he sure as hell knows what's going on. That often times makes or breaks a deal, much more than telling people in a vauge way what will happen in X situation but when someone asks about Y situation you walk completely around the topic.

People cry I wanna this or I wanna that in a DIY amp, ****, I just want accurate information when I ask for it, that makes the sale for me. Is the MTX amp as "good" as a JL, maybe not, never HAD TO take it apart. Does it make as much power? No. When I called them on an out-of-prod amplifier they DID have all the answeres to all my questions and their E-mail was answered promptly requesting that I call them. SOLD!

That's how to properly entertain the DIY crowd with an amplifier. No jargon just facts, this is what we have, this is how it works, this is what it will do, now have at it.

Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cedoman said:


> I never had the chance to own a Cadence amp... primarily because they were soo displeasing to look at. It is a shame though because I hear alot of good reviews on their amps (old school).... If you are going to make a heat sink design... please no chrome, no multiple heat sheilds, no mesh, no lights, no outrageous designs... Small, rectangle and heat fins... simple.


They had a 6 channel that was nice and simple a long time ago. we spoke about it here a bit recently. PE sold them forever till they ran out.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

how's this... make an amp similar to this (specs, power, design) ... ftw!!!










or even better .. this!....yes- I am a PPI fan!


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Agreed. Keep the heatsink design clean and classy, and I think you'd have a sure winner on your hands.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind something like this but with all the connections on one side and no cheesey lettering.










but with aluminum being $$$ these days who knows what will keep the price down. Forced cooling I guess.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> I wouldn't mind something like this but with all the connections on one side and no cheesey lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BobDitts will take care of that lettering for you


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Honestly .. I think the O/S Soundstream amps (Reference, Rubicons, Continuum)were designed perfectly... 

-small & thin 
-incredible power 
-connections all on one side
-flexibility
-one color / simple heatsink

..legends


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

cedoman said:


> Honestly .. I think the O/S Soundstream amps (Reference, Rubicons, Continuum)were designed perfectly...
> 
> -small & thin
> -incredible power
> ...


Agreed. Older Soundstream amps are great even compared to the TIPITY TOP upper echelon of current European offerings. THats why I have a nice stash that keeps growing.

The Continuum is actually a Reference amp. It's a Reference 705 with a polished heatsink. 

I think this is the amp that started the Bling Bling chrome amp thing.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

durwood said:


> I wouldn't mind something like this but with all the connections on one side and no cheesey lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just take a palm sander to the top. Very easy to do.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

bobditts said:


> just take a palm sander to the top. Very easy to do.


I've seen your handy work


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

durwood said:


> I've seen your handy work


you make it sound so dirty 

Cant go wrong for the price. do it......do it.....do it.....


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Agreed. Older Soundstream amps are great even compared to the TIPITY TOP upper echelon of current European offerings. THats why I have a nice stash that keeps growing.


Except that reliability was much less than stellar. I've had a few 10. smoked up on me while I was driving, And even at the shops that I used to work in that carried Soundstream more were returned than sold due to reliability issues. Their airbass barely worked.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Any word on this

steve


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

JasonPaul said:


> I will post a few pics when they are finished and as far as power ratings I am pretty sure the line will consist of.. 2 x 150, 4 x 100, [email protected], [email protected] and a we are still deciding on the 5 channel..


That's awesome, finally a 7 channel amp with really good power specs and xovers... and I just baught a bunch of amps to do this.

I guess I will consider the cadence when it comes out... But, what are the planned dimentions of this amp?


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump

steve


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

5 months since the last bump... JasonPaul? Did I miss a thread where the new line was canned, or did you just update the TXA line?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

GenPac said:


> 5 months since the last bump... JasonPaul? Did I miss a thread where the new line was canned, or did you just update the TXA line?


They are coming.  . It usually takes about 6-8 months.
4 models are being made and the specs will be released after I test the samples.. 
1- 4 channel 
1- 2 channel 
2- Mono

After this project is finished it will be time to build some affordable SQ subs for you guys..


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

JasonPaul said:


> They are coming.  . It usually takes about 6-8 months.
> 4 models are being made and the specs will be released after I test the samples..
> 1- 4 channel
> 1- 2 channel
> ...


 
Thanks for the update, boss!


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

So, no more 5 channel? I thought that was the big thing? I'm sure it's more profitable for you guys, but I'm selfish.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I thought a 5 or 6 channel was the goal, as well.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

maybe these are linkable some how?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> 4 models are being made and the specs will be released after I test the samples..
> *1- 4 channel*
> 1- 2 channel
> 2- Mono


Thats the only one I am interested in


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Thats the only one I am interested in


you are a sad site.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

It's funny looking back at my post at the beginning of this page, I thought the specs he mentioned were for one amp, but it was essentially for a 2 channel, 4 and a couple of mono's hehehe.

Funny stuff.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

AAAAAAA said:


> It's funny looking back at my post at the beginning of this page, I thought the specs he mentioned were for one amp, but it was essentially for a 2 channel, 4 and a couple of mono's hehehe.
> 
> Funny stuff.


Hmm, I thought that was the entire goal as well...a "one stop shop" of an amp that would deliver us DIY nirvana. Perhaps they axed the program in lieu of the almighty green back.

So what gives?




unpredictableacts said:


> you are a sad site.


I think its spelled sight...not site...but check for yourself on Wikipedia


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

From all the info I gathered from this forum and a few others the most popular was a 4x75 2x150 1x1000 and 1x2000. Not enough people requested a 5 channel so they didn't want to risk making one yet. It's still a possibility and may be added to the new line up depending on how well you guys like these..


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

What kind of physical dimensions are you hoping to achieve? Are these A/B or some full-range D? I'd love to jump in, but I have a severe lacking for space.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

5 ch hell go 7 ch

4x75 @ 4

The 4 ch can be bridged to 2 ch

2x150 @ 4 

The 2 ch also bridgeable [but why?]

1x1600 @ 2



All this with just one set of left/right inputs.


Now the **** gets real


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

cedoman said:


> I never had the chance to own a Cadence amp... primarily because they were soo displeasing to look at. It is a shame though because I hear alot of good reviews on their amps (old school).... If you are going to make a heat sink design... please no chrome, no multiple heat sheilds, no mesh, no lights, no outrageous designs... Small, rectangle and heat fins... simple.


I do concur... I've been running an A7HC for a few years now and it's still going strong and the looks are to die for (compared to today's 'bling' designs):










What I would like to see if a flat black or black anodized heatsink... and keep it down to 2-3 colors. A decent power range with a great simple design, and you would have a winner.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Proto-type in for testing...


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> Pro-type in for testing...


Doesn't look too bad but I'd get rid of the orange stripe.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice looking heatsink!


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

It will have 2 colors to choose from.. one being orange since that is the Cadence color and a black strip..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

bigger picture

http://www.cadencesound.com/productcart/pc/catalog/ia71copy_1133_large.jpg


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JasonPaul said:


> bigger picture
> 
> http://www.cadencesound.com/productcart/pc/catalog/ia71copy_1133_large.jpg


FYI for everyone, pics come out full size when you click on the initial pop up pic


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Black stripe will look better no stripe would look best.....what are the specs on this one......can honestly say I am gladd cadence has calmed down their designs.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

We have 4 models being tested..

4 x 75 @ .05% (90w @ 1%) 
2 x 150 @ .05% (200w @ 1%)
1 x 1000 @ 1 ohm @ .07% (1200w @ 1%)
1 x 2000 @ 1 ohm @ .07% (2200w @ 1%)

What you see pictured is the iA7 1000w amp..


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Now to find out a way to get two of the second ones( 150x2) and one of the 1X1000 in the same case.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

unpredictableacts said:


> Now to find out a way to get two of the second ones( 150x2) and one of the 1X1000 in the same case.


Agreed.

If you make a 5 or 7 channel amp with BIG power than I think you'd have a winner on your hands. Most odd channel amps are lacking power-wise in both the front stage and sub channels. I'd love to have a single amp solution w/ big power.

Good Luck either way.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

I forgot one minor detail on these new amps... 

5 YEAR WARRANTY


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I for one like the look. What are the dimensions though?


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> I forgot one minor detail on these new amps...
> 
> 5 YEAR WARRANTY


That's sweet, Jason. I fear they'll be physically too large for me, though


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Infinity said:


> That's sweet, Jason. I fear they'll be physically too large for me, though


They are half the size of the TX amps.. I don't think you will have a problem fitting these in..


----------



## InterHat (May 12, 2008)

My TXA amp looks like someone chrome-plated Sonic the Hedgehog 

Oh well, as long as it works! What kind of topology will the 2 and 4 channel amps be?


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

JasonPaul said:


> It will have 2 colors to choose from.. one being orange since that is the Cadence color and a black strip..


It may be just me, but the orange isn't too bad. 

What about making a 4 channel that puts out 2 x 75w + 2 x 150w? 
I contemplated getting the JL a6450 because they would have been perfect for my 8ohm mid and 4 ohm tweet.


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

after receiving my TXA's I dont mind the bling factor... I was looking at the new styles and for me...they are less appealing to me. I would rock the XRS and DCA series but the FX? there is no personal appeal to me about them.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think cosmetically, the new design is nice. Dont like the orange strip, but since its available in blak, that would work fine.
I really wish there was a 6-channel version. Would be great for 3-way setups in one neat package.
The four channel looks good though.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

So any dates yet?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

The new amps look great Jason! Any ideas yet on prices (ballpark)?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Kpg2713 said:


> So any dates yet?


As soon as they are approved by the engineer they will go into production and arrive 2-3 months after that.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

slowsedan01 said:


> The new amps look great Jason! Any ideas yet on prices (ballpark)?


The pricing can not be determined till they arrive. They will be less expensive then other brands in this class of amp.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

So the slave/master switch and connectors are for? Excuse my noob question please.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Kpg2713 said:


> So the slave/master switch and connectors are for? Excuse my noob question please.


The slave/master function is to link multiple amps together to gain complete control of all of them from one amp.


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Any updates yet?


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the look of the new amps....glad to see Cadence getting away from some of their crazy looking stuff.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Any updates ?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Not to much to update yet.. Our engineer is making the final tweaks and doing the testing. As soon as he is finished they will start the assembly.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fSavCiCXXXc

Quick test of the output of the iA7 - 1000 watt rms mono amp..


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice test... good power...


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> Nice test... good power...


Thanks and the price of this model will be around $299.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Very nice...

Got me thinking about the 4 channel


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Got me thinking about the 4 channel


Once the iA4 comes back from the engineer I will do a test vid on that model for you..


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

What does the vid tell us?

I have dial-up.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

lucasa.miller said:


> What does the vid tell us?
> 
> I have dial-up.


It is a test using the audio precision machine showing you true power output @ 1% (before clipping) along with tested voltage and amperage draw.

These models should be arriving in the next few days..


----------

